# Steinberg ur22 vs ur22 mkii



## DANIELE (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi all, I'm an UR22 owner.

I use it mainly for MIDI production with my DAW (Reaper), so not live recording except for the microphone I use for sporadic voice recording.

I'm wondering if upgrading to UR22 MKII is worth it. I don't understand if the differences are only about power selection or loopback or if there are hardware improvement that I can appreciate in my enviroment.

Something about better driver stability or latency maybe.

I'm doing great right now but I have some little problems sometimes.

I'm thinking about an upgrade with an highest model too but the non-presence of the mix knob will keep me from purchasing UR242 for example.

Thanks in advance to who can help me.


----------



## MarcelM (Sep 14, 2017)

ur22 mk ii has a higher dynamic range and the first unit also had some bugs for some user which the second one has not. i have had both and didnt hear a difference.

if you want to upgrade i would go with an audient id14 (almost same price range). its quite a big step up. if you want to invest even more go with an audient id 22 or tascam uh 7000 (same converters).

you wont get more for the money and they all sound better than any steinberg interface.

forgot to add that you also get ultrareverb and ultrachannel from eventide for free (plus some cubase le and other stuff) if you buy and register any audient product. quite nice addon


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 14, 2017)

Heroix said:


> ur22 mk ii has a higher dynamic range and the first unit also had some bugs for some user which the second one has not. i have had both and didnt hear a difference.
> 
> if you want to upgrade i would go with an audient id14 (almost same price range). its quite a big step up. if you want to invest even more go with an audient id 22 or tascam uh 7000 (same converters).
> 
> ...



Thank you for reply.

Well, I have some small bugs but I don't know if they are UR22 related.

The problem with the sound cards you showed me is that no one has the midi ports that are fundamental to me. I use a MIDI digital piano to write some parts of my tracks.

I absolutely need those ports.


----------



## MarcelM (Sep 14, 2017)

DANIELE said:


> Thank you for reply.
> 
> Well, I have some small bugs but I don't know if they are UR22 related.
> 
> ...



the first ur22 had some ground issues and kind of static noise in the background. something like that, but i dont remember exactly. iam sure you can google this.

about your midi thing. there are cheap converters for like 10 eur (usb to midi converter) which will just do the job fine. 

if you want an improvement soundwise, dont go with steinberg.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 14, 2017)

Heroix said:


> the first ur22 had some ground issues and kind of static noise in the background. something like that, but i dont remember exactly. iam sure you can google this.
> 
> about your midi thing. there are cheap converters for like 10 eur (usb to midi converter) which will just do the job fine.
> 
> if you want an improvement soundwise, dont go with steinberg.



Ok, true, I didn't think about midi-usb converters.

What about ASIO driver with the cards you linked me? Should I have some benefit also in latency and ASIO management?


----------



## MarcelM (Sep 14, 2017)

the audient drivers provide a pretty decent latency which the tascam uh 7000 doesnt deliver.

if i were you id choose audient then. drivers are/were rock solid for me on windows and aswell on osx.

its a step up for you, thrust me in this.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 14, 2017)

Heroix said:


> the audient drivers provide a pretty decent latency which the tascam uh 7000 doesnt deliver.
> 
> if i were you id choose audient then. drivers are/were rock solid for me on windows and aswell on osx.
> 
> its a step up for you, thrust me in this.



Ok thank you, I'll do some research on this and see what to do.

If someone else want to give his personal opinion I might have more material to make comparisons.


----------



## phil_wc (Sep 14, 2017)

I have UR22 mkii and have drop out for years. I just figure out how to fix it recently which is the driver problem with PC related to graphic card and network card. You can see it here, https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=157&t=96319
most people in that thread still can't solve problem. Personally, I would suggest another products like RME or Audient (I haven't tried myself but always hear good feedback from it.) Also Focusrite which I tried and no problem in my system.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 14, 2017)

phil_wc said:


> I have UR22 mkii and have drop out for years. I just figure out how to fix it recently which is the driver problem with PC related to graphic card and network card. You can see it here, https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=157&t=96319
> most people in that thread still can't solve problem. Personally, I would suggest another products like RME or Audient (I haven't tried myself but always hear good feedback from it.) Also Focusrite which I tried and no problem in my system.



Thank you too. Well, I think I'm lucky then. When I had drop outs with my previous PC it is because my CPU was at 100%, this is why I bought a new PC.

Right know I've problems only in RT situations while playing 7-8 or more instruments at the same time using also my breath controller.

On my compositions everything goes well with an entire orchestral situation and latency set to 256 samples.

Only some libraries have strange glitches (like repeated delays or echoes) that disappears if I change sample rate.

Anyway I want to know if I can buy better hardware to have better performances and stability.

I think my workstation is actually a good one so I can improve something on the audio front.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 14, 2017)

I've got a UR22mkii and a UR824. They've both been more or less bulletproof. I've only used my UR22mkii with a Win10 laptop as part of a mobile rig, but it's performed admirably.


----------

